# reassuring stories



## bseitz234 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi everyone-

So, I took my 7D fishing this morning, which had two unfortunate results. 

1) I jinxed myself and did not catch any fish, since I was prepared to photograph one well.

2) I slipped on a rock and fell in the river. 7D, on, with 28 1.8 mounted, took a quick plunge. 

I figure about 1/2 second in the water, another second later it was switched off, battery out. Wiped down the entire camera using the dry part of my shirt, came home, put it in rice. Now, when it switched off, I did see the "Sensor cleaning", so I know it didn't immediately short. It was also a very clear stream (which probably contributed to fish seeing me and swimming away...). While drying it off, there was 1 drop of water (probably 5-10 uL) on the mirror, but nothing else in the mirror box. CF card and compartment were dry, etc. Battery compartment looked fine- there was one drop on the clock battery that worried me a bit, but not much I can do about it... 

So, on the "not much I can do about it" note, anyone have reassuring stories for me? Camera and lens are in a crock pot with a bunch of rice, cover on, and going to stay there at least 5 days no matter what you tell me. But, I'd probably sleep better tonight knowing other peoples' cameras have survived worse...  

Also, I've got the camera upside down, because it is a 7d, and has a popup flash. I figure if there's water anywhere, it's in the flash, and I'd rather that drain out, rather than into the camera. But I can't pop the flash open because it's off. And I'm not about to power it up just to pop the flash open.... If anyone has thoughts / insights in that area, I'd appreciate them.

Thanks for helping me through this troubling time!!

-Brian


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 13, 2013)

I've no personal experience but do recall posts here with similar tales of woe that turned out OK. Sounds like you did exactly what needed to be done.

JP


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 14, 2013)

I would send it to Canon, they can disassemble it and make certain its dry and OK. That would cost less than turning it on and frying a motherboard. The lens needs service as well.

Of course, if its insured against things like that, just dry it out and try it.


----------



## Harry Muff (Jul 14, 2013)

http://youtu.be/RCT-YMgjm9k


----------



## distant.star (Jul 14, 2013)

.
So, as you say....

Score one for the fish.


----------



## rpt (Jul 14, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> So, as you say....
> 
> Score one for the fish.


 ;D

Question: Do you eat fish?


----------



## bseitz234 (Jul 14, 2013)

rpt said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Score a couple for the fish:
my pride
my camera
my brand new (to me) lens

I would eat more fish if I could outsmart them. Maybe I"ll just go buy a big piece of swordfish and grill it up, to get even. ;-) 


Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I would send it to Canon, they can disassemble it and make certain its dry and OK. That would cost less than turning it on and frying a motherboard. The lens needs service as well.
> 
> Of course, if its insured against things like that, just dry it out and try it.



I took both into the lab, put them in a ziplock bag full of drierite dessicant, figured that would do better than rice. But yeah, you're probably right, I'll probably end up sending both to Canon next week... of course this happened on a Saturday. 



Harry Muff said:


> http://youtu.be/RCT-YMgjm9k



I saw that... makes me feel good about impact resistance. But water's so much sneakier about the way it gets in places and never comes out.... 



Thanks all for your comments- I do feel a bit better than I did this morning!


----------



## rpt (Jul 14, 2013)

bseitz234 said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > distant.star said:
> ...


Hope your camera feels better soon. That question was for distant.star - not you bseitz234.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 16, 2013)

bseitz234 said:


> Hi everyone-
> 
> So, I took my 7D fishing this morning, which had two unfortunate results.
> 
> ...



Hi Brian. 
Wow man what a downer, no experience with water, but due to a distraction the other day my camera bag didn't get the seat belt when I put it in my van. Rolled off the seat when I went round a roundabout. When I got the camera out and took the lens cap off the filter fell out in bits man I was pissed off, with me, the distraction, the roundabout etc etc as I am always so careful with my gear that the worst thing that had happened before that was dropping a lens cap out of my pocket on a sandy grass area near the shore.
I have a slight inkling of how you feel, I believe you did everything in your power to prevent serious damage to the circuitry and like others have said you should be ok. If at all worried send to canon as others have suggested.

Really hope that everything turns out ok for you and your camera.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 16, 2013)

oooft!

Not happened to me yet, but have had a couple of near drenchings.

Was your 7D gripped? It seems to be the weakpoint in terms of water ingress.

How did your lens fare?

Hope it all pans out okay bud.


----------



## Hardproducer (Jul 16, 2013)

Bring it to canon repair and let it dried and cleaned by canon. If you wait to long, later on you get corrosion and that will finaly damage your 7D unrepairable.

Good luck


----------

